# Plow will exceed front GAWR



## misgur (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm finally getting around to buying a Fisher HT plow for my '06 F150 and getting it installed but the dealer is telling me the front GAWR is only 3750lb and it needs to be 3900lb.. They will not exceed the GAWR for liability reasons...

Am I stuck?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

unless you can install it yourself or find some one else to install it


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Are you plowing commercially (recieving ANY money) or just plowing your own driveway?


----------



## misgur (Dec 28, 2009)

It will just be local stuff (2-3 driveways). How badly can I mess the truck up by over loading it though...?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

So you have a supercab with a 5.4L?


----------



## ram1500 (Oct 4, 2005)

Put a Blizzard 7600LT on the truck. Made by the same company as Fisher


----------



## misgur (Dec 28, 2009)

Supercab 4.6L, 6 1/2 ft bed. Is there anything that will increase the load capacity?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

A bigger truck...


No the Axle weight is determined by All kinds of things
Frame
brakes
the axle itself
u-joints
springs

any and all of the above listed stuff. Even if you find out the difference and replace all the things to upgrade it the powers that be (lowers, police, D.O.T.) go by the sticker on the truck.

so... get the plow you want put it on and dont drive like an idiot.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Perhaps you could go with a lighter duty plow??


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Call me crazy but wasnt the fisher ht series MADE for the half ton series trucks? Why advertise the ht series for half ton trucks if the dealers are going to tell u that they wont install them.....


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure about Fishers specs but I know that some suppliers don't want to be on the hook for repairs if the truck craters.


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

I've seen the ht plow on a dakota. I'm sure it will survive on a actual ht truck. If you are talking about a car dealer tell them where to stick it and take it to a fisher dealer. The fisher site can help you find one in ur area


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Just try a different dealer. Someone will put one on.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

mycirus;1088843 said:


> Just try a different dealer. Someone will put one on.


When the crap hits the fan, the dealer can not afford to have his customer sue him to oblivion even though he dealer warned about the weight limitations


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mycirus;1088843 said:


> Just *Keep *try*ing *different dealer*s*. Someone will *be stupid enough to *put one on.


Fixed that for you


----------



## brycam (Oct 15, 2010)

the warranty on the vehicle will be void. you need a lighter plow or a heavier truck.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

I dont see how the ht series is to heavy for the front gvwr.....have u seen the things? they arent made of much. They apear to be flimsy and wouldnt take much to bend them...check out this link....


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

i would call that false advertising???


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

It is all a matter of avaiable front axle capacity. your truck uses what it has carrying the weight of the extra cab.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

basher;1089019 said:


> It is all a matter of avaiable front axle capacity. your truck uses what it has carrying the weight of the extra cab.


And going to the Fisher dealer or anything else won't change that. Doesn't matter if you're plowing commercially or not. That truck wasn't built to handle that plow.


----------

